# hangtag locations?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, am I souposed to know where to place my UPC hangtag and my label hangtag on the garment? On some shorts it's thr right sleeve, on some it's hanging from the label inside the shirt.
Is it OK to ask buyers where they want it, or should I know?
thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Some buyers may want it in a specific location. I think it would be OK to ask them so your shirts fit in with their existing retail offerings.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

It really ; i've seen lots on the sleeves, the inside label, the bottom of the shirt.

Im guessing its for convenience so that retailers and customers can easily identify the price and brand and all that jazz. The most practical will prolly be the label so you dont have to go diggin for the answers- its all there .


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the most common is in the armpit. You may not want to give reatilers the option because as you grow, you will have to do a bunch od different locations which might make sorting and distribution a pain.


----------

